# what you wish you had or didnt need



## teen_mommy44

hey ladies, im alyssa 17 and 24 weeks pregnant with a little boy zachary. 

i was just wondering if you all could give me some tips when it comes to baby stuff. is there anything you wish you had or you got and you didnt need? or is there anything you use all the time and you couldnt live without? thankss :)


----------



## vinteenage

The baby tub and the play mat were a big old waste. 

We loved the swing, bouncer, exersaucer, and pack n' play.


----------



## cabbagebaby

a baby bath and play mat are a waste off money you can jsut use a quilt on the floor i do dont get to many clothes but make sure you have loads off bibs in case you have a very sicky baby


----------



## amygwen

The boppy was a great buy for me! And of course the swing. Those two items were by far my favorite, I don't know how I would've survived w/out them! LOL.

I actually loved my baby bath, I used it for the first like 5 months until he could sit up by himself, then I started putting him in the big bath. 

The wipe warmer was probably a waste of $ and so was the bouncer and jumperoo.


----------



## lov3hat3

As you can see there are going to be a few very different answers! 
I use the baby bath everynight, i just find it easier. Couldnt live without the bouncer and muslin cloths.

Honestly, when i was pregnant i googled lists of necessary baby bits, and looking back they wernt necessary at all. There isnt alot he uses apart from the obvious like cot etc... 

Things i ended up with way too much off or didnt use were; 
bibs - i only have just started using them now hes eating baby food. 
blankets - i have about 50 blankets and i use about 3 
newborn clothes - he didnt fit in any lol
toiletries - i have LOADS and LOADS of johnsons stuff, ive used it 2or 3 times and it gave him dry skin so i switched to different stuff. 
and shoes, hes got lots of shoes but cries everytime i try putting them on lol 

:flower:


----------



## teen_mommy44

thanks ladies :) i have a swing and a tub already just cuz my mom had it from my little brother (hes only 18 months) lol


----------



## lb

What we couldn't and can't live without:
The bouncy seat (best thing ever)
The bassinet (she slept in it for 5.5 months)
Diaper Genie (but probably because Kayla is in my room all the time)
play gym (i honestly think it helped her learn to roll over because she saw something colorful above her or by her head!)
A white noise maker for the crib
A high chair (I would rather have one at my house than the bumbo to feed Kayla, but I can't afford one right now)
The bumbo (I have used this a lot to help her learn to sit up, and it's nice to keep her in one spot while i try to get some cleaning done around the house!)
pack n play
colorful quilts (luckily, my mom and gramma are professional quilters, so we'll never run out!)

Not necessary for us:
The swing (she hated it, still does)
shoes 
for some reason, everyone thought it a great idea to get us diaper rash cream, but we only use one huge tub of bordeaux's butt paste. And that will last us a LOOOOONG time.

I don't have an exersaucer or a walker, but I'm sure they would be great to have. Kayla just plays on the floor and she's into EVERYTHING. I can't get any homework done because of it lol.


----------



## vinteenage

Am I the only one who ALWAYS has shoes on their baby? When Finn was a newborn, it was cold, so if we were going out he had little super soft shoes on his feet. Now that he's crawling and cruising and starting to take steps he always has soft soled ones on.

I love shoes.

We go through tons of bibs, too. Finn's a drooly teether so he soaks through them. Plus, I'd rather those get gross and food covered than his outfit.


----------



## lov3hat3

vinteenage said:


> Am I the only one who ALWAYS has shoes on their baby? When Finn was a newborn, it was cold, so if we were going out he had little super soft shoes on his feet. Now that he's crawling and cruising and starting to take steps he always has soft soled ones on.
> 
> I love shoes.
> 
> We go through tons of bibs, too. Finn's a drooly teether so he soaks through them. Plus, I'd rather those get gross and food covered than his outfit.

I loveee shoes! But jamiee doesn't :(


----------



## AriannasMama

I agree Daphne, especially now that our LO's are mobile/walking/cruising, shoes are a must! Same with bibs, we went through loads.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I couldn't live without my pack and play. It has a built in changing table and I use that everytime I change her. It helped a lot because I had a c section and it hurt too bad to bend over to change her 

Her swing! If she fussy because she's tired I put her in it and she's asleep in a few minutes 

Baby bath. I still bath her in it now. It's just easier for me. 

Lots and lots of blankets. I go through them so fast since she's always spitting up on them. 



Her bouncy seat thing was a waste. She hated it. If she even thought I was going to put her in it shed freak out. 

Vibrating bassinet was a waste. I think by 6 weeks we put her in her crib because she just didn't sleep good in it


----------



## lb

vinteenage said:


> Am I the only one who ALWAYS has shoes on their baby? When Finn was a newborn, it was cold, so if we were going out he had little super soft shoes on his feet. Now that he's crawling and cruising and starting to take steps he always has soft soled ones on.
> 
> I love shoes.
> 
> We go through tons of bibs, too. Finn's a drooly teether so he soaks through them. Plus, I'd rather those get gross and food covered than his outfit.

I have her in footy sleepers when it's cold here, but we've had a record high summer this year, so we were inside all summer. No need for shoes :\ I have a pair of sandals and high tops for her that she'll probably get to wear this fall when she's cruising, but they definitely haven't been necessary for us. 

Bibs are a total must. We go through about 3 or 4 a day.


----------



## JoJo16

Alice used her baby bath for 8 months lol! also the swing was the only thing she slept in, that was a life saver. i had a moses basket and a crib the crib was barely used. her play mat was also used everyday for about 4 months. her bouncey chair was used about twice so that was a waste. also the amount of clothes that i had was such a waste.


----------



## lauram_92

The swing was a huge waste of money for me. I barely used it.
I put him from his moses basket and into the cot about 12 weeks. Wouldn't have bothered with a moses basket.
Bought little bottles that could only hold like 4oz :dohh: Waste of money.
All shoes fall off Oliver's feet. I don't think they're meant to be in them unless they're properly fitted because it can damage babies feet/misshape them.
I had FAAAAAR too much clothes.
The activity centre was a bit of a waste of money. Don't use it much..

I loved his playmat though. He would lie happily playing with the toys when he was younger.
He still goes in his bouncy seat so I can stuff done around the house without him escaping. I don't have a bumbo - wish I did though. Rather than a bouncy seat.
Bought bedding bundles, with bumpers etc. very expensive and pointless when I could have got it all cheaper separately :dohh:


----------



## JLFKJS

Things we love so far:
Bouncer 
Swing
Boppy
Socks
Bath
Play mat
Pacifiers (We bought several different types to try because the soothie seems too small for her mouth since she will only suck it if your finger is in the hole. We went with playtex ones and she loves them. The bad thing is we bought extra soothies which she wont use, and gumdrop pacifiers that she never liked)

Things that were a waste:
Newborn clothes! We had way too many and now we are lacking 0-3 month stuff which she moved into rather quickly

Newborn caps 

Newborn shoes

Nursing pads for me (I never leaked, so I have a box that I opened to bring some with me to the hospital and never used)

Nipple cream (Also opened and used once)



I wish we had more socks and 0-3 month clothes


----------



## vinteenage

lauram_92 said:


> All shoes fall off Oliver's feet. I don't think they're meant to be in them unless they're properly fitted because it can damage babies feet/misshape them.

In the US at least they recommend only soft soled shoes (should be able to bend the shoe in half) for pre-walkers. When they start walking properly they should be fitted and have one "main pair" they wear like 90% of the time. Once they're walking shoes can be hard soled.


----------



## heathergc

my best buys were foam bath support, changing unit, bouncer, playmat, dummys, comforters. worst buys were baby swing, baby bath, baby bath supplies and bumbo. I think it just depends on the baby :)


----------



## annawrigley

vinteenage said:


> Am I the only one who ALWAYS has shoes on their baby? When Finn was a newborn, it was cold, so if we were going out he had little super soft shoes on his feet. Now that he's crawling and cruising and starting to take steps he always has soft soled ones on.
> 
> I love shoes.
> 
> We go through tons of bibs, too. Finn's a drooly teether so he soaks through them. Plus, I'd rather those get gross and food covered than his outfit.

Noah wore shoes once when he was 2 months old (pic right at the bottom lol) and after that refused to keep them on or they'd just fall off, so he had nothing on his feet (apart from socks) until he was 13 months and walking. I don't think shoes are necessary at all, he lived without em :p

*Unneccessary for us*
Shoes, as I just said lol
Baby bath - I used it once, spilt water everywhere, and put him in the big bath from then on
Moses basket/bassinet - He refused to sleep in it, co-slept with me for a couple of months then went into his cot
Too many Newborn clothes - I would get some, just basics like a pack of sleepsuits, pack of vests, and a couple of outfits. Your baby might not fit them at all or only for a short space of time. Noah was in it for a month and we had way too much lol. I'd also suggest keeping them in the pack/tags on then if your baby is too big for them you can probs take them back to the shop and swap them for size 0-3 and then at least its not wasted. Ramble :p

*Essential for us*
SWING! Absolute godsend, could not have coped without it. Was the only way he would nap for months
Shitloads of bibs!! We ended up with 30, and that was like just about enough :| (I still have them all and have no use for them if anyone wants them for free bar postage cost? Boys obv)
Door bouncer (if you're in the US i think they're called jolly jumpers or something lol) - When he got older, like 4 months
Powder dispenser - If you formula feed. Made life hell of a lot easier and quicker
Lullaby music - Noah's is part of his baby monitor, an Angelcare one I think and we still use it now (just for the music, he makes himself very heard if he wakes up lol), it calms him reet down
BABYBIX! (thanks again Daphne, I still use it now ;)) - Babybix.com (and theres also an iPhone app) you can track everything your baby does like feeding, sleeping, nappies etc and I find it so useful and I wish I had had it in the early days to keep track of when he was last fed, how long he slept for etc cos I was in a zombie state and had no idea what went on most of the time lol

And theres a couple that i think depend on the place you live, eg I originally lived with my mum in a 3 storey house, and then moved to a flat

Baby monitor - Definitely needed for my mum's house or i wouldn't have heard him as he was on the top floor, but not necessary at all for the flat as he was metres away lol

Nappy wrapper/bin - Not needed for mum's as there was an outside bin but needed for the flat as it was a right trek to get to the outside (communal) bin which wasnt exactly practical for every nappy change so I just stored them up and took them out when the nappy bin was full (lol, nice)

Ok think I'm done... 

 



Attached Files:







P6030534.jpg
File size: 67.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## rileybaby

I bought a sit me up cosy from ELC -complete waste of money, so was the gro egg thermometer, £22 and my midwife gave me a cardboard one which was better! Bath seat was a waste.. And i was bottle feeding so bought like 20 bottles for some stupid reason, and only needed like 5. But the swing and bouncer were a good buy! Also the muslin squares (i got through like 4 a day!)


----------



## kariannnee

The swing is a life saver! 

The one thing I wish I had done though when I made my registry, instead of putting the stroller/car seat combo on there. I should have chose a stroller and a convertible car seat. Because now I have to go out and buy a new car seat soon. They grow out of infant seats so fast!


----------



## ShelbyLee

Things we love:
Shiah didn't wear anything but gowns for the first 3 months of her life!
Mittens for scratching and socks! Shiah was a December baby and her hands and feet were always cold!
We loved her bouncer! Used it everyday till about 5 moinths!
Her bumbo omg! Idk what we would do with out it! Used it multiple times a day since 3Ish months!
Burp cloths/ cloth diapers 
Gas drops for the first few months. 
Shiah used her play mat for tummy time untilshe could roll. 

Things we could live with out: 
Pack n play. We've got two never used either. 
Bath. 
We didn't use the swing very much
Never used the bassinet!

That all I can think of.


----------



## vinteenage

ShelbyLee said:


> Things we could live with out:
> Pack n play. We've got two never used either.

Does she crawl yet? Thats when ours started to get used a lot. We have one at the house and one at my mom's.


----------



## mayb_baby

Unneccessary For Me:

Clothes/Outfits- up to 3 months (I love baby grows there more comfy, easy and look cute on them)
Shoes(they just fall off)

Essential for us
Bouncer
Swing (napped in it loads and loved it)
bibs
Jumperoo 6months+ he loves it
Baby bath
Moses basket/bassinet
Lullaby music


----------



## rainbows_x

*Needed; *
Muslin squares - godsend! We never used bibs, muslins were bigger and easier to use if she had a massive sick on the floor!
Moses basket fitted sheets - the amount babies throw up/wee/poop on the covers is crazy.
Lots of bottles - Especially handy if you make up bottles in advance, means less cleaning.
Thermometor - Godsend, we have two of these.
Travel cot - handy for keeping her in when I need to do housework so I know she's safe.
Activity centre - litterally coudln't of lkived without this, we got it for £5 at your charity shop but Ava loved it!


*Not needed;*
Changing mat - Usefull at first, but now we just change her on the floor.
Baby bath - Used it for about two months then just started washig her in the bath normally.
Moses basket - Used for 3 weeks, then we co-slept.
Shoes - she still manages to take these off, and socks!
Baby hairbrush/grooming sets - Her hair does it's own thing, she never lets me get to her nails to cut them!
Nappy bags - handy if your over someone else's house, but we never use them now, got loads left.


----------



## teen_mommy44

thanks ladies <3 bigg help! hope all your LOs are happy and healthy :hugs:


----------



## cammy

the bouncer, playmat, baby bath and change table were a complete waste. Alexander hates the playmat, he has only just started to like the bouncer but he is getting too big for it and only stays in it for 5 minutes. I pretty just change LO on the ground or on my bed and the change table it in his room which we are never in, the most it does is sit there and look pretty. And Alexander loved the bath at first but then my day started to become very busy and I could never have a shower because I was constantly holding him, so I find it so much easier to just jump him in the shower with me.

Oh and dummys, LO HATESSSS them.

I love my gripe water, helped so much when he had colic and I love my SIDS monitor. It saves me so much worry and lets me sleep on nights when LO is sick. Also my vapourisor,BEST INVENTION EVER. Helps sooooo much. Not just for LO but for me and OH too.

I really wish I had a swing, like one of those bouncers but it swings automatically. I think that would of helped soooo much in the earlier days.


----------



## JLFKJS

just thought of something because we ran into this problem last night :dohh:

If you are using a swing, bouncer or anything that is battery operated, make sure you have back ups! LO was super fussy last night and was only soothed with her swing and was so happy...then the battery died. I had to send OH out at 4 am to grab batteries because I was stuck manually pushing her swing lol. :wacko:


----------



## Rachyroux

can not reccomend a swing enough. We have a fisherprice one that vibrates, plays music and has 5 speeds. She LOVES it, if she's had a bad colic night and is exhausted, and wont settle on her back, she can sleep for hours in that thing, can be such a god send.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Didn't need: pacifiers (dont buy pacifiers unless you know your baby will take one.), car mirrors, travel bottle warmer, and newborn socks

Loved: boppy(great for c-sections), swing, jumper, diaper pail, changing table, bath tub


----------



## Mei190

Honestly as our lists show every baby is different so it is really hard to compile a list. 

But things we like:
Playmat - I couldn't live without mine when Nathaniel was little he loved all the hanging bits and still plays with the rocket from his Lamaze playmat :haha:
Baby bath - He used it for 6 months until he eventually grew out of it. Now I break my back in the bath. 
Lots of bottles: I had 4 bottles at the start and quickly made sure I had 6 and he was out of size one teats quicker than anything. 
Bouncer - same with everyone, loves it. 
Moses basket - Nathaniel slept in his till 6 months. Then we transferred him to his full cot in his own room. The basket was convienient for small spaces eg. down the side of the bed.
Baby nail files - I am terrible with cutting Nathaniel's nails and this is 10x easier. Really recommended.
Movement monitor - What can I say, piece of mind more than anything. 

Things we don't like:
Bibs - I still recommend you get some. However I don't ever use a bib with Nathaniel, it is so hard when he gets covered in more food than usual as he is smothering his face with his bib. He thinks it's a game. :haha:
Shoes - When young I think they tend to fall off. I am only starting now to put him in shoes, and even now he has tiny feet so they still fall off.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

hmmm.. maybe my baby is weird because she has used absolutley EVERYTHING we have bought her, so in my situation I recommend it all! Moses basket/bassinet, bath seat (we didnt get a baby bath), swing, door bouncer, bouncy chair, play mat, dummys, she is too young for a travel cot/pack and play thingy at the moment but i am sure she will love that too! 

Only thing I wouldn't do again is buy so much newborn stuff! Your best bet is to maybe buy a few things newborn and if you need any more get it second hand because it will be used for maybe a month, if that, and then you don't need it anymore xx


----------



## Mei190

EllaAndLyla said:


> Only thing I wouldn't do again is buy so much newborn stuff! Your best bet is to maybe buy a few things newborn and if you need any more get it second hand because it will be used for maybe a month, if that, and then you don't need it anymore xx

Yes but definately make sure you get a couple of newborn outfits. They looked so small and I would never have predicted Nathaniel was going to be in them for 3 months especially as he was 8lb3oz. :dohh:

Also just remembered we had a rocker/bouncy chair thing which I used for AGES. Nathaniel loved his a lot and I think it was one of my best purchases. Just forgot it as now I have a mobile baby lol.


----------



## cammy

now that I think about the only thing I have found really useful is all theclothes we had. Alexander constantly needs to be changed. 

He doesnt like any of the toys or entertainment things He'd rather suck on his fists then a dummy or teether. An he likes being hold rather then layed on a play mat or bouncer


----------



## kandbumpx

Waste of money - Baby Bath! Sit me up! 

Love - Swing, Bouncer, PlayGym

:)


----------



## Bexxx

I use my baby bath, bouncer, play mat, moses basket, mei tai, pram and changing table every day :D They are my favourite things!
Although, I use the baby bath inside the main bath, so maybe not something I needed.

Complete waste are all the baby toiletries. There's a factory here that make Johnston's stuff so loads of people work there and I got so much as gifts. I honest to god have £100's worth of the stuff and she's allergic :dohh:. Oh and nappies. I have 200 size 2's upstairs and we use cloth 95% of the time...they'll never get used.

Only thing I haven't used I think is the bath seat, because I have an actual baby bath.
Didn't *really* need to buy stuff for her nursery yet. I mean I have her cot and mobile all set up and the nursery is all decorated, but she won't be there for aaaages yet!


----------



## AriannasMama

Things we did use:
Swing (she had acid reflux so it helped her nap a lot)
Bouncer (when she was small *newborn-3 or 4 months)
Moby Wrap (also helped with the acid reflux)
Umbrella Stroller (once they can sit up, they are so much easier to use than the giant strollers that come with a travel system and are more convenient for a quick trip)
Bibs!
Receiving blankets (I didn't use them to swaddle but did use them for burp cloths)
Newborn clothes (sleepers and a couple onesies/cotton pants) - Arianna was tiny when she was born and 3 months would have swallowed her
Foam bath mat (I never bought a plastic tub but we did use the foam mat and just layed her in the tub)
Breathable bumper (plush bumpers are considered a SIDS risk now)
Play pen!
Sleep sheep

Didn't use:
Swaddle blankets (Arianna hated it)
Pacifier (Also hated)

That's all I can really think of, I really only put the essentials on my registry.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Loved:
I used a TON of muslins, they're useful for everything!
Babygros, I couldn't be arsed with fussy outfits for a newborn
bouncer (didn't have a swing but imagine it serves a similar purpose!)
Breast pump (get an electric one if you can)
I actually used my baby bath loads
Sling

Hate:
top and tail bowl - especially if you have a bath as well?
bibs - not much use for bf (imo) and more of a faff than muslin
...not really much I can think of?


----------



## samanthaaa

I wish I would of bought a swing, he hates his bouncy seat :( I might buy one soon. He loves being rocked to sleep and he gets heavy after 30 mins of trying to rock him!

Instead of burp cloths ( too small! and the cute terry cloth ones leak right through ) buy cloth diapers!! My son spits up a lot and they are a lifesaver! 

A boppy is great. I don't use it for feeding, but it works great in his pack n play to keep him a little elevated after feeding, while he naps. I keep an eye on him when he's sleeping in though, because you're technically not suppsoed to let them sleep on it. It's also great when younger people want to hold him. My 6 year old cousin loves holding my son, and it helps keep him propped up.

Personally a baby tub was a waste for me, because he prefers coming in the shower with me.


----------



## Saaaally

lov3hat3 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who ALWAYS has shoes on their baby? When Finn was a newborn, it was cold, so if we were going out he had little super soft shoes on his feet. Now that he's crawling and cruising and starting to take steps he always has soft soled ones on.
> 
> I love shoes.
> 
> We go through tons of bibs, too. Finn's a drooly teether so he soaks through them. Plus, I'd rather those get gross and food covered than his outfit.
> 
> I loveee shoes! But jamiee doesn't :(Click to expand...

My LO always wears shoes when we go out unless he;s wearing the little leggings type thingys with feet on :dohh:

It looks really cute, completes his outfit and people look at me as a better parent when they see he has shoes on :haha:
God knows why they do this, but probably because I went to the great effort of putting shoes on :wacko: hahaaaa
xx


----------



## annawrigley

Anyone who thinks you're a better parent for putting shoes on a newborn has issues :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

Shoes on newborns is just RIDICULOUS
EDT.
Unless there is a purpose as they fall off and are awkward and a waste of time and money in my opinion


----------



## AriannasMama

The only time Arianna wore shoes young was on Thanksgiving and that was only for like 5 minutes before I took them off cause she fell asleep and they looked uncomfortable lol.


----------



## Saaaally

Did i say i was a better parent? err no i didnt. 
its a matter of choice. and they are cloth shoes not trainers :haha:


----------



## Saaaally

annawrigley said:


> Anyone who thinks you're a better parent for putting shoes on a newborn has issues :rofl:

ohh and i also meant it as in i get less snide comments about being a young mum..not 'oh look my child is better dressed than yours'....


----------



## mayb_baby

How do you get less snide comments over your LO having shoes on?


----------



## annawrigley

No I never said YOU thought you were better. But you said people thought you were a better parent for it, which I personally think is re-tarded (bnb wont let me say it as one word, too rude. lol)


----------



## Saaaally

i dont know do i? people make nice comments like 'doesnt he look nice', and stuff like that rather than give me filthy looks because i look a lot younger than i am. And also he isnt a newborn so...


----------



## sarah0108

i have to say i agree about the shoes thing


----------



## annawrigley

He's less than 2 months old thats pretty newborn. Why are you getting defensive? You're the one that said that's what people think, i was saying the people that think better of you for putting shoes on your child are idiots. Not that you are one!


----------



## mayb_baby

Personally I think your reading into it I mean I doubt someone thinks 'awww she looks too young aww but he is dressed so well and cute, I won't comment or throw a dirty look' 
I think if they are going to comment they will regardless of what your child is wearing.


----------



## mayb_baby

I was coming from that point of view too anna


----------



## sarah0108

Also i found my jumperoo a waste of money lol, Max learned so quickly from crawling and crusing etc he just didnt like it for more than 5 mins!

Baby bath was a waste of time also it was easier in the big bath lol.


----------



## Saaaally

Well they are gonna comment more if he's dressed like a tramp arent they rofl. 
And you're making me sound like a bad mother becuase my child wears 'thick socks' for christ sake, i live on the edge of the sea, shall i let him freeze his toes??????


----------



## Saaaally

What is the problem with my baby wearing shoes? Its not like he's going out in a snowsuit in the burning sun fgs. They are CLOTH shoes. A teeny bit thicker than socks...what is the problem with that?!!


----------



## sarah0108

TBH Sally, my lo's never wore shoes as littlies, they jus had blankets over there feet so they didnt get cold.


----------



## sarah0108

Umm, this is getting pointless.


----------



## Saaaally

And your point is....
So are you seriously saying that you're a better parent than me because i am such a heartless cow for letting my son wear SOCKS so his feet dont get cold?????


----------



## annawrigley

Chill out!!!!!!! Nobody said you were a bad mother for putting shoes on him!! If you want to, go right ahead. I was saying its STUPID that people think you are a good mother for putting shoes on him. That's ALL i had an issue with. Why can't you understand that? Oh yeah and he'd definitely look like a tramp without shoes :wacko: I don't really think the general public care if your kid has shoes on or not, as Lorna said if they're gonna judge they're gonna judge


----------



## sarah0108

Is that aimed at me?


----------



## mayb_baby

Saaaally said:


> Well they are gonna comment more if he's dressed like a tramp arent they rofl.
> And you're making me sound like a bad mother becuase my child wears 'thick socks' for christ sake, i live on the edge of the sea, shall i let him freeze his toes??????

OK you are being over dramatic my son was born when there was 10" of snow on the ground and he wore thick woolly baby socks and was wrapped in a snowsuit and blankets as I didnt want him to freeze.
I would never say/think or make you out to be a bad mother over shoes I mean that's just mad.
I am sure no one dresses there child as a 'tramp' and no shoes doesn't mean they are dressed wrong/bad or like a 'tramp':dohh:
I honestly think you are reading all of this wrong or are a bit paranoid


----------



## annawrigley

Saaaally said:


> And your point is....
> So are you seriously saying that you're a better parent than me because i am such a heartless cow for letting my son wear SOCKS so his feet dont get cold?????

Yes, yes that's exactly what we were saying. :roll::dohh::thumbup:](*,)


----------



## mayb_baby

saaaally said:


> and your point is....
> *so are you seriously saying that you're a better parent than me because i am such a heartless cow for letting my son wear socks so his feet dont get *cold?????

where was this said or hinted


----------



## sarah0108

Saaaally said:


> And your point is....
> So are you seriously saying that you're a better parent than me because i am such a heartless cow for letting my son wear SOCKS so his feet dont get cold?????

If this was aimed at me, then i NEVER said anything of the sort. i was stating i used a blanket other than shoes, i have no friggen problem with baby shoes they just isnt much point in them :dohh: and for the record, SHOES and SOCKs are different things.

You're taking things far too personally.


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> saaaally said:
> 
> 
> and your point is....
> *so are you seriously saying that you're a better parent than me because i am such a heartless cow for letting my son wear socks so his feet dont get *cold?????
> 
> where was this said or hintedClick to expand...

It wasn't Lorna, but I think we're fighting a losing battle. We were talking about shoes not socks anyways but there's no getting through to some people...


----------



## Saaaally

ermm no i'm not paranoid....
but as i'm sure you all would not like someone to make out like your a bad mother.
and as for the tramp thing...i meant people would say EVEN more stuff if he was dressed in scruffy clothes with holes in...
And good for you for not letting your childs toes freeze but have you never felt sea wind?
And they are a couple of mm thicker than socks so whats wrong with him wearing them?

No it wasnt aimed at you and its completely your decision if your child wears shoes or not. as is it completely my decision if i wanted him to, to put him in snow booties! but i'm not that bad at motherhood to guess when he;s gonna get too hot or when he's not comfy etc.............!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saaaally

ermm well when 3 people are going on about it then yeah i'm gonna get a bit annoyed. i said they are cotton shoes, which are a bit thicker than socks....hence the connection between socks and cotton shoes....


----------



## sarah0108

I give up, no one bloody said anything you are accusing us off. 

Good for you, go be a better teen parent with your newborns shoes okay. This is annoying the hell out of me. 

Stop picking an arguement out of nothing. no-ones effing said shoes are bad jesus christ!!

Guilty conscience much :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Well no-one's suggested you put him in clothes with holes in? :coffee: I'm not sure anyone would do that so I'm not sure where that sprung from. Obviously people would think you were a scruff if you did that but it's hardly the same as shoes/no shoes.

THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH HIM WEARING THEM OMG! NO-ONE SAID YOU'RE A BAD MOTHER WHAT IS YOUR ACTUAL ISSUE?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mayb_baby

Sorry but I think you are* I am NOT MAKING YOU OUT A BAD MUM*
I am sorry but I doubt ANYONE puts there baby in clothes with holes in etc. 
Yes I have felt sea wind and I agree it's cold and it's GOOD to cover you'r childs feet and keep him warm.
Nothing is wrong wearing thick socks/shoes if it's cold I never said it was.
:dohh:


----------



## Saaaally

No i effing dont have a guilty conciencse but i work my effing ar*e off to provide a good life for my son. i am so proud of myself its unreal so when people judge me form the outside then its obv gonna hurt isnt it. and when it seems like people are accusing me of being a bad mother when all i do in a day is play wiht my son, feed him, take him for walks etc, then thats gonna hurt too isnt it. sorry that i got the worng end of the stick but the thing with the shoes was misunderstood by you 3 too...


----------



## sarah0108

Saaaally said:


> No i effing dont have a guilty conciencse but i work my effing ar*e off to provide a good life for my son. i am so proud of myself its unreal so when people judge me form the outside then its obv gonna hurt isnt it. and when it seems like people are accusing me of being a bad mother when all i do in a day is play wiht my son, feed him, take him for walks etc, then thats gonna hurt too isnt it. sorry that i got the worng end of the stick but the thing with the shoes was misunderstood by you 3 too...

We all work our arses off for our kids i just dont get how peoplewould think better of you for putting shos on him.

But anyway i give up, this whole thing makes no sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## annawrigley

Mate. No-one is judging you. Calm down for the love of god. If you'd actually read our posts rather than leaping down our throats being defensive and implying that we're saying you're a bad mother (which erm, none of us ever said or implied at ALL) you'd understand it's not YOU we have an issue with it's the fact that SOME PEOPLE, according to you, would think you're a better mother for putting shoes on a month old baby. Because that's stupid. That's all. That's the only problem I had but you clearly have some serious anger/paranoia issues. Sheesh.


----------



## mayb_baby

Sorry I misunderstood NOTHING I fully understood you I understood you put shoes on you'r child to keep him warm OK end of, we just didn't understand how anyone in the right mind would judge you if your child had/didn't have shoes on


----------



## Saaaally

thats not what i meant. 
anyway f*** it, i dont give a cr** what you think when you dont even know me and you have the wrong end of the stick anyway if i'm honest. i dont know why i've let it get to me.
besides i've said about 8937456345634 times that it didnt make me a better parent at all, i meant it as in people SEEM to see me as a different parent..not the young blonde one they see on the outside when they comment on his shoes.....


----------



## Saaaally

annawrigley said:


> Mate. No-one is judging you. Calm down for the love of god. If you'd actually read our posts rather than leaping down our throats being defensive and implying that we're saying you're a bad mother (which erm, none of us ever said or implied at ALL) you'd understand it's not YOU we have an issue with it's the fact that SOME PEOPLE, according to you, would think you're a better mother for putting shoes on a month old baby. Because that's stupid. That's all. That's the only problem I had but you clearly have some serious anger/paranoia issues. Sheesh.

i dont have an anger problem at all, i have a problem with you 3 commenting every 2 secs going on about it. 

okay so i disagree with walkers so shall i go and comment on everyone who said their walker was amazing and say 'i'm not gonna use one becuase i want to teach him to walk myself and not a bit of plastic with wheels?'

its the same thing. fair enough you disagree or whatever. cool. now leave it. i dont give a crap. and besides i need to feed my baby. laters.


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

LOL no anger issues at all :coffee: We're definitely not the ones with the wrong end of the stick... Our point all along was nothing against you, it was *THE PEOPLE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT* who apparently wouldn't judge you if your child had shoes on. Ok?? Yea you have repeated yourself many times cos you can't understand that nobody thinks YOU'RE saying you're a better mother at all! Literally nobody thinks that!! You just started beefing over absolutely nothing when tbh my original comment was said with a laugh afterwards because I found it AMUSING that anyone would think better of someone for having shoes on their child. That's all. I wasn't laughing at you, I wasn't looking down on you, I definitely wasn't calling you a bad mother :wacko: You seem to be taking this in a really warped way like we're all having a dig when we weren't we were just trying to get you to see our point and that we WEREN'T attacking you!

And erm, walkers can't teach babies to walk, either way its you that teaches them :) But yeah I guess you'll learn that as the time comes :)


----------



## mayb_baby

You commented every 2 seconds and I was trying to help by telling you no one will judge you over shoes or how he is dressed as I am sure no puts there child in scruffy clothes, That was my point.


----------



## Saaaally

learn what? 
excuse typos, feeding LO at keyboard


----------



## annawrigley

Learn about how babies learn to walk.


----------



## Saaaally

you dont have to use a walker though. and anyway i can cross that bridge when i come to it :)


----------



## annawrigley

That was my point omg. I said you teach your child to walk not a walker lmao this thread is gonna be the death of me never been so stressed


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't get this anymore :wacko:


----------



## AriannasMama

May I clear this up please?

Anna was not stating that you (Saaaally) are a bad mother for putting shoes on your newborn nor that it made you stupid for putting shoes on him. She was stating that it was dumb for people to make the assumption that you are a better parent for putting shoes on him. Also she was not saying you are dumb for feeling like people think you are a better parent for putting shoes on him.

Little baby shoes ARE cute but they are pointless until they can walk. Thick socks and a blanket work just fine.


----------



## mayb_baby

^^^^
she gets it :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

The voice of reason [-o&lt;=D&gt;


----------



## AriannasMama

:dance:


----------



## AriannasMama

It makes me a better parent :smug:

No really though, lets all just get along and skip through a field of flowers or something with our LO's (wearing or not wearing shoes, doesn't matter :D)


----------



## mayb_baby

Daisy Shoes


----------



## Saaaally

tbh i dont see why i care anyway :haha: i'm over it now :)

anyways...lets talk about something nice??
what are you 3 up to? :)


----------



## HellBunny

My 1 year old doesn't wear shoes in his pushchair :) 

Anyway OP, things that were a waste of money for us

Baby bath
Newborn clothes (he went straight into 0-3 months, then was in 3-6 month things by 1 month old.. (but not everyone has a huge baby lol)
Our pushchair, babystyle oyster, chassis broke, had it 6.5 months so just outside of the shitty 6 month Babystyle Warranty! Waste of £259.. but it was nice whilst usable!

Handy things
If planning for bottle feed, i reccomend you get at least 8 bottles.
Loads of bibs/muslins
Lots of sleepsuits/vests
Playmat
Bouncy Chair
Blankets


----------



## mayb_baby

Off to bed as it is 2.22am and I am on my phone stalking bnb I really don't help my sleep issues :dohh:


----------



## lhancock90

Sorry if these have already been said...

- 10 oz bottles, she used the little 4 oz ones for about a week before we needed to use the big ones, waste of money.

- Stocking up on nappies and wipes before hand saved a lot of stress and money in the first month.

- Dummies were also a waste, she point blank refused them.

- She grew out of the gorgeous newborn clothes within a week. 

- I found my baby bath a godsend, still use it, its easier than attempting to use my bath.

- Chair/swing, so useful, she loves it! 

- & now shes 3 months, this tiny toy that has lots of colorful loops on, she loves it, she hated her playmat and used a rattle for 10 minutes, but this tiny toy that cost a pound and was brought to entertain her during a disaterous shopping trip? She adores

- Also a baby carrier, brought during another disasterous shopping trip, she loves being close to me and being able to see.


----------

